# When to count first day of period - spotting



## walks26

Hi,

I know this might be TMI, but im not sure when to count the first day of me period.

I have never experienced a full-flow straight away so to speak. A day or so before AF gets in full swing I have a tiny amount of brownish discharge, which is normal for me.

Do I count cycle day one as the discharge days or when she is fully rocking on her witchy broom stick? x


----------



## Amos2009

Good question...I have also wanted to know that!! Come on answers :)


----------



## Lawa

i ma sure i have read you class it as the first day you need a pad or tampon.

But i may well stand corrected!


----------



## AliBoo

Must admit that I set in full flow from day one so I obviously count from there. I would say that isnt day one the day you start - whether that be a little spotting or full flow????


----------



## EmmaM2

I spot for few days before my period too. I was told to count the first day as the day you get full on red blood as the brown is usually your body just clearing out the old stuff!


----------



## MrsMouse

i get 3 days of spotting since i came off the pill before I get my period full flow. its really annoying coz everytime i still get my hopes up hoping its implantation bleeding and will stop!


----------



## lori

I always thought that you counted CD1 as the first day of full flow, not just spotting. Correct me if I'm wrong ladies.


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i know that's how FF counts it, but i count my one day of spotting too bc it's red, not brownish


----------



## Pinkster21

Ooh this is interesting. I've always counted the spotting as Day 1, but maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## 060609

I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that it's the first day of red flow. That's what I always count it from.


----------



## cat5

I have read here and there many of you just like me 2 days of very light brown spotting then the third day red flow. I really need to get the ov date right..which do I count as the first day of my period? Has anyone an answer form their doc? or from a reputable source? Opinion is all around but I really need to know in case I have to figure it. Right now I am still waiting with fingers cossed


----------



## heart tree

My acupuncturist, who is also a doctor, said it is the first full day of red flow. She said the brown spotting is from the previous cycle and is clearing out to get ready for AF. I spot for a day or 2 before the red flow. I count the first full day of red flow as Day 1.


----------



## Reemie

I've asked my doctor about this very situation and she informed me that I should start counting when I start my full flow. I've also read the same thing online. Hope that helps ladies!


----------



## Leap Frogs 12

Women are often unsure of the significance of spotting. They think that the spotting signals the start of their period, and count the spotting as Day 1. Actually, the spotting is pre-menstrual spotting, and should be ignored. Only the start of a proper flow is considered to be Day 1. If they miscalculate, they end up mis-charting their entire cycle, and get frustrated and confused. To make a bad situation worse, they are reluctant to ask their doctor about this, because they feel that this is basic knowledge,which every women should know, and they don't want to ask "stupid " questions.


----------



## WantingABubba

Spotting does *not* count. Full flow is to be counted as CD1 x


----------



## J.Kiera

Thanks for this post and answers ladies!!


----------



## suz225

Well that's good to know. Been doing it wrong this whole time, dang it!


----------



## Happy7

I used to count spotting as CD1 :/ but my obgyn and pcp told me its the first day of red flow requiring a pad or tampon.


----------

